# You're hot



## Alevmanni

Hello!
I was wondering how can I say this in Finnish... "You're hot", "You're so/damn/really hot", "You're so sexy","You're so freakin' sexy"... and so on. Well,I think it's basically the same idea...

Thanx!


----------



## Hakro

You're = _(sinä) olet
_so = _niin_
damn = _hiton_
really = _todella_
sexy = _seksikäs_

hot = _kuuma_ (literal translation, but you can't use it in this context - rather the one who says "You're so freakin' sexy" can be called "kuuma")


----------



## Alevmanni

So it would be something like "Sinä olet niin hiton seksikäs", or "Sinä olet hiton seksikäs", or "Sinä olet todella seksikäs"?... Ahaha I'm sorry if I don't make any sense here,but,I, well,I suck at Finnish grammar cause...I don't really know Finnish grammar... so...
Uhm, when you say I can't use "kuuma" in this context, you mean is refered to... temperature? ahah, but, then if "You're so freakin sexy" equals "kuuma", that means that saying "kuuma" is enough to mean "You're so freakin hot"? Or not?... 
xD!
:s


----------



## Hakro

In this context "kuuma" means something like "too eager", "too impatient".

If you say to somebody "Sinä olet niin hiton seksikäs" he may answer you "Sinä olet nyt liian kuuma" (you are too hot now), meaning that you have to calm down.


----------



## Alevmanni

Ahhhhhhhhh
I see... 
Now I get the "kuuma"
xD
Thanx


----------



## Alevmanni

But,then,if I get that as an answer, does it mean that "Sinä olet niin hiton seksikäs" is a little...TOO MUCH?


----------



## Hakro

Exactly! 
It's obviously too much for him or considering the situation (a public place, for example).


----------



## Alevmanni

Uhm...then...how can I express,well,what would be the best way to say this? xD A way that doesn't make that person think he's about to get "raped" or anything like that!


----------

